# anti inflammatories in pregnancy?



## luci and bump

I suffer from temporomandibular joint disfunction (tmj) and have done for about 5 years now :( I normally get an attack every 5 weeks or so, but during my pregnancy have been lucky and haven't had one (am 16+6) 
I was hopeful that maybe the hormones had affected my jaw in a good way, and maybe I was finally free of it! Unfortunately, I've woken up this morning with the familiar ache in my cheek, which means by tomorrow morning, I wont be able to open my mouth :( I normally take an anti-inflammatory before it gets really bad, which sometimes stops it developing into a full blown problem. Does anyone know if they are safe during pregnancy? I don't want to take them if they're going to harm bumpy! But I also know that when my mouth is locked, I can't eat properly, lose a few lbs and generally live on soup and mash potato, which obviously isn't the best for baby!
Also, I want to be able to enjoy my xmas dinner without having to blend it first!! :( 
I have the midwife tomorrow afternoon, so I could ask her, but once its properly inflammed and locked, I just have to wait it out, which normally takes about a week :(


----------



## Dorian

I have arthritis in both hips and lower back, and had to stop taking my anti-inflammitories :( Dr said they are a definate no-no.


----------



## dustbunny

I am allergic to paracetamol, codeine and morphine. I was asked what I took pre-pregnancy for pain relief and said ibuprofen and was told absolutely no as it is an anti inflammatory. Tis really annoying as now I am stuck with sod all but was told to take warm baths. Haha!


----------



## SabrinaKat

sorry, but I suffer from carpal tunnel (ok-ish pre-pregnancy, but now -- just torture (cramps, frozen fingers, etc.) and get tension migranes, for which anti-inflammatories were such a help, and nope, can't take -- I recommend the hot baths (it helps my hands), hot water bottle, hot microwaveable lavender wrap (to run fingers through little beads) but for my head, cold compresses, e.g. cold, cold washcloth on your cheek? perhaps an eye gel mask from the freezer (1 hour or so, not overnight) wrapped around your cheek?

believe me, i completely understand! aargh....

best wishes


----------



## Serenity_Now

No, no, no, no, no ibuprofen! :nope: 



> Ibuprofen isn't recommended during the third trimester for several reasons. Most important, it may cause a passage in the baby's heart to close prematurely, possibly leading to heart or lung damage or even death. Taking ibuprofen or other NSAIDs in the last few weeks of pregnancy has also been linked to low amniotic fluid levels. And there's some concern that these medications may delay or prolong labor.
> 
> The evidence isn't as clear for the rest of pregnancy. A few studies have suggested that using ibuprofen in the first trimester slightly increases the risk of having a baby with certain birth defects. However, these studies have several weaknesses.

Source



> The greatest concern is for premature closure of the ductus arteriosus (a vessel in the fetal heart), which can lead to high blood pressure in the fetal lungs (pulmonary hypertension). The use of ibuprofen later in pregnancy may inhibit labor or cause reduced amount of amniotic fluid (oligohydramnios).

Source


----------



## luci and bump

Thank you for the advice guys :) Glad I didn't take anything now! Managing to get by so far, gonna try squeeze my mouth guard in before I go to sleep. I haven't used it for quite a while, as it makes me gag, which with morning sickness is not nice! Gonna try find a gel eye mask, as my eyes ache lots recently. Think its due to dim lighting in work (who on earth wants to go to a restaurant where its too dark to read the menu?!) Will speak to the midwife tomorrow and see if there is anything else I can take that is safe for bumpy :)


----------



## addie140910

I took aspirin up until the beginning of the Third Trimester. Baby is fine, heart and lungs are perfect, but then again it is not Ibuprofen but is still on the NO NO list. Not sure why aspirin is banned. :shrug: 

I had to take them for my degenerating disk (which has somehow corrected itself during pregnancy woohoo!) Severe tooth infection and migraines. I would say ask your doctor for an alternative, but it cannot be any worse than the narcotics that they prescribed me (which are in no way shape or form safe during pregnancy and can delay baby's lung development, which I did not know as ER doctor said they were safe and was taking 1/day for a week, luckily baby is fine. When I went to my midwife and obgyn appointment next week they were horrified that I had been prescribed the medication and I was told to stop taking it imminently and then they explained about baby's lungs.) 

Stopped taking it in the 3rd Trimester because migraines cleared up, degenerative disk cleared up (late 2nd trimester) and I got the severe tooth infection taken care of (that was a 2nd Trimester thing) :shrug:


----------



## Dorian

Asprin for children under the age of 18, and growing babies in the womb, is not good because it COULD cause Ryes syndrome.

Tylenol, which is an Acetaminophen, is OK to use all thruout your pregnancy.


----------

